# Anfänger-Fragen



## FakeEpix (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,
da ich erst vor kurzem D2 angefangen habe, würden mich frei Dinge interessieren:

1. Was ist die beste Ausrüstung für einen Totenbeschwörer
2. Beste Ausrüstung für Druide?
3. Was ist dieses Cow-Level hört sich witzig an. Hat wer Bilder davon und wie komme ich da hin? 

mfg

EDIT: Sorry wegen falschem Unterforum hab net gesehn.


----------



## droidle (24. Mai 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich erst vor kurzem D2 angefangen habe, würden mich frei Dinge interessieren:
> 
> 1. Was ist die beste Ausrüstung für einen Totenbeschwörer
> ...




Hi kann dir nur Frage 1 beantworten da ich einen Paladin (war ja klar) gespielt habe so wie eine Zauberin und Babaren.

Der Cowlevel ist auch witzig, es ist wie de Name sagt ein level voller Kühe die auf 2 Beinen stehen und hellebarden in den händen haben und nur einen Gedanken haben >Tot dem der den Cowlevel betritt<

In den Cowlevel gelangst du mit dem Kuhfuß(?) und einer Portalrolle wars glaub ich und der Kombi. Box abe  sobald du den Kuhkönig getötet hast kannst du selber nicht mehr den Kuhlevel aufmachen


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

Um ins Kuhlvl zu gelangen machst Du Folgendes:
1. Du musst sämtliche Akte auf der entsprechenden Schwierigkeitsstufe (normal, albtraum, hölle) durchgespielt haben, bei der Du das Kuhlvl betreten möchtest. Willst Du also zB auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe Albtraum ins Kuhlvl, musst Du alle Akte 1-5 im Schwierigkeitsgrad Albtraum durchgespielt haben.
2. Du gehst nach Tristram (1.Akt, wo man Cain befreit hat) ganz nach links. Dort findest Du Wirrets Leiche, die, wenn Du sie anklickst, viele Goldhäufchen und Wirrets Bein droppt. Wirrets Bein nimmst Du mit.
3. Du gehst ins Lager der Jägerinnen zurück und kaufst Dir ein Buch der Stadtportale (Schriftrolle reicht nicht, muss ein Buch sein).
4. Du öffnest Deinen magischen Würfel, den Du hoffentlich noch hast (ansonsten gehst Du ihn kurz in Akt 2 holen) und packst Da Wirrets Bein + Buch der Stadtportale rein und benutzt den Magieknopf des Würfels.
5. Tadaaaa! Es öffnet sich ein rotes Portal ins Kuhlvl.

Pass da drin aber auf, man wird recht schnell eingekreist und die Kühe habens in sich (zumindest ab Albtraum).
Und wie droidle schon geschrieben hat: es gibt da den Kuhkönig. Den erkennst Du daran, dass er Blitze rauslässt, wenn Du ihn schlägst. Hast Du ihn einmal getötet, kannst Du mit diesem Charakter auf dieser Schwierigkeitsstufe nie mehr ein Portal ins Kuhlvl öffnen! Wenn Du in einem fremden Spiel den Kuhkönig tötest, ihn vorher aber noch nie getötet hattest, verlieren alle Spieler in dem Spiel die Möglichkeit, weitere Portale zu öffnen. Du kannst aber, wenn Du den König bereits einmal getötet hast, in ein Spiel von jemand anderem einloggen, durch sein Portal gehen und dann den Kuhkönig töten. Da Du ihn schonmal getötet hast, wird das keine Probleme schaffen.

Have fun!


----------



## Bremgor (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich auch noch meine kleine Ergänzung geben dürfte: Es muss ein volles Buch sein, sonst funktioniert es nicht. Das Cow-level war wohl damals sehr beliebt, weil da vor dem Patch noch mehr schöne Sachen gedropt sind, ist dann aber abgeschwächt worden, weil jeder Spieler nur noch darin war. Ist aber immer noch schön und es lohnt sich rein zu schauen. Zu den Rüstungen kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------

